# Alpine W910 vs Pioneer Z130BT



## symple84 (Mar 1, 2010)

Which one would you get and why? I can't seem to make up my mind....


----------



## spiralscratch (May 31, 2009)

I just went through the same choice myself. Some of the factors in my choice off the top of my head:

Alpine:
Better sound quality
Fast startup
Quick UI responsiveness
Ugly interface, somewhat convoluted/backwards in places
iPod digital connection
Not user-upgradeable

Pioneer:
Much better user interface design
Reasonably quick UI response
More radio presets than the Alpine
Analog-only iPod interface
Slower bootup
User-upgradeable firmware
The couple I tried seemed "crashy"

I really wanted to like the Pioneer, but for me, the Alpine beats it. So that's what I picked up last week.


----------



## symple84 (Mar 1, 2010)

spiralscratch said:


> I just went through the same choice myself. Some of the factors in my choice off the top of my head:
> 
> Alpine:
> Better sound quality
> ...


Thanks for your input this seems to be exactly what I have seen as well. I have played around with a P4300DVD and the connectivity with the iPhone is really good. Do you happen to have an iPhone and how does it interact with the Alpine?


----------



## spiralscratch (May 31, 2009)

symple84 said:


> Thanks for your input this seems to be exactly what I have seen as well. I have played around with a P4300DVD and the connectivity with the iPhone is really good. Do you happen to have an iPhone and how does it interact with the Alpine?


Aside from specific apps (e.g., Pandora), I believe all iPods/iPhones should behave the same when hooked up to the head unit.

I trialed the units using an iPod Classic, didn't try out an iPhone.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone have experience with the new kenwood pandora streaming double din gps?


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

Pandora streaming is really good on the w910 with iPhone..

There are a few gripes, but I guess beggars cant be choosers right 

1 - when listening to Pandora you must have the iPhone app loaded and on the screen of the iPhone. So if you say want to check your texts/ email then Pandora will stop playing through the w910. I guess thinking about it, you are in a car so really you shouldn't be checking emails/ texts now should you..... hum.... still a little annoying however.

2 - sometimes it has a long load time for the display (I.E. song title, etc). Sometime this can take up to 2 minutes to display and while this is loading you cannot skip or change stations. You can hear the song the entire time but it is a little annoying.

So... if you were use to using Pandora from your iPhone through some type of AUX input then this new system can be a little slower and not let you do other apps at the same time. On the other hand at least you can now control everything through the Headunit itself and not fumble with your phone.


----------

